# ECU program/ electriccal problem?



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Someone please check this on a 03 Spec V for me.

Turn the defroster on. The car turns on the AC. That isn't the problem as you need dry air to clear the window. The problem with our car is, that if we turn the defroster back off, the AC is stuck on untill the car is turned off.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

yes that is normal


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Why is it "normal" for you to not be able to turn the AC back off? I don't like driving around with the AC on when the AC button is off and the defrost is off.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Now that is weird. I wonder if 02s do that as well. I never use my defroster or the AC really. I am going to have to try that.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

it does...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tekmode said:


> yes that is _normal_


uh huh


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

They all do it. The A.C. will stay on until you shut the car off.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

weirded out!


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Strange. They might all do it, but I still think it's a ECU programing oversight. I've never owned a car where you can't turn the AC off when you are done using it.

It's a problem because having the AC on hurts gas milage, puts extra wear on the compressor, and you might just freeze your ass off too. This happened to me last week. We had to turn the defroster on to clear the window because it was raining out. Then I froze my ass off all the way home.

Also, (I think this car does this) if the ECU doesn't shut the compressor off when the car is under hard load (gas pedel to the floor) then you can dammage the comressor by over spinning it. If I remember right, I thought I felt the AC turn off when driving fast, but it might not do it with the AC being stuck on from using the defroster. I havn't tried that.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

maybe it turns off by itself after a little while? Like a design to help reduce the condensation in the piping?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

yeah. the newer sentras have automatic AC, i think that clicks on as soon as the dial goes over to the cold half. there's a tutorial on here somewhere that shows how to disable it. try searching "automatic AC"..see what you find


----------

